# Custom Jigs



## jleiwig (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't seen one thread were we all could post some pictures of the jigs or tools we have made or use in penturning.  I think it may be helpful to some of the newbies out there.  Let's see what you've got...even if it's something small and simple, someone may have not thought of it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 12, 2010)

That is a great idea! I look forward to seeing some responses.


----------



## rlofton (Jan 12, 2010)

Look under* Forums - Community Forums - Shops, Jigs, Fixtures, & Tools*


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 12, 2010)

rlofton said:


> Look under* Forums - Community Forums - Shops, Jigs, Fixtures, & Tools*


 
Where do you think this post is exactly?


----------



## THarvey (Jan 12, 2010)

rlofton said:


> Look under* Forums - Community Forums - Shops, Jigs, Fixtures, & Tools*



There are a lot of great posts in the forums.

It might be nice to have a photo album dedicated to shop jigs and fixtures.  That way one could scan the photos for ideas.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 12, 2010)

THarvey said:


> There are a lot of great posts in the forums.
> 
> It might be nice to have a photo album dedicated to shop jigs and fixtures. That way one could scan the photos for ideas.


 
That was kind of the point of this post! 

If you were a newbie would you know what to search for?  What terms to pull up a jig?  One post full of pictures and a small description would be very helpful.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 12, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> That was kind of the point of this post!
> 
> If you were a newbie would you know what to search for?  What terms to pull up a jig?  One post full of pictures and a small description would be very helpful.




I'm not a newbie and I don't know how to search for some things.  Some people call jigs by different names than I would.

I placed the idea in the suggestion box and linked this thread.


----------



## ribanett (Jan 12, 2010)

I think its a good idea.:biggrin:

We have all said to ourselves "I don't know what I'm lookng for, but I'll know it when I see it"


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 12, 2010)

ribanett said:


> I think its a good idea.:biggrin:
> 
> We have all said to ourselves "I don't know what I'm lookng for, but I'll know it when I see it"


 
As I age...I say that about a lot of things.  :biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 12, 2010)

I just sent Jeff a note requesting a "Tools and Jigs" photo album be created.

For those not familiar with the photo albums and how to add to or edit photos, here is are some screen shots put together to show how easy it is.

I actually put this image in the "Shop Shots" album just so everyone can see how it all works in case they are unfamiliar with the process.

*Edit:* Tim, I didn't see where you had put the idea in the suggestion box until after I posted this, Oh well, now Jeff will see it twice! :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 12, 2010)

The only thing that concerns me is that will there be no explanations with photos only. I would rather there be one thread similar to the "how do you look" thread.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 12, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> The only thing that concerns me is that will there be no explanations with photos only. I would rather there be one thread similar to the "how do you look" thread.


 
Rob, not so. If you visit the "Shop Shots" album you will see where I just added the image from my post above.

Directly below the photo is a description added by the original poster.

Below that is an area where comments can be made and discussion can be held.

What do you think?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 12, 2010)

It would work if and only if everyone else did the same thing. I think there are a lot of photos posted in different albums that have no description.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 12, 2010)

Jeff just created the new photo album, so now it's up to us to populate and use the album.

Time will tell if it's a winner or not and that is up to us and how we take advantage of it.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 12, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Time will tell if it's a winner or not and that is up to us and how we take advantage of it.


 
The same could be said for the Wiki as well.  I wish I had more time to go through it and add to it.  It could be one of the greatest resources the IAP has ever produced.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 12, 2010)

Justin and George make a pretty good team!  Within the last two weeks Justin has come up with ideas that George has put into action.  Thanks guys!

Hey Justin, what are your thoughts on global warming, health care and the national debt?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 12, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Justin and George make a pretty good team! Within the last two weeks Justin has come up with ideas that George has put into action. Thanks guys!
> 
> Hey Justin, what are your thoughts on global warming, health care and the national debt?


 
Yeah.... like I'm gonna tackle any of those issues :biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 12, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Hey Justin, what are your thoughts on global warming, health care and the national debt?


 
In order..I'm freezing my tail off, I'm glad I have it, and I don't want it! :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Jan 13, 2010)

I too would like to see a collection of "homemade jig" pics as I am currently working on a grinding jig and need some more ideas!


----------

